# Where to start?



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Ive been away from the thunderbolt for a long time, its currently is running 2.11.605.19 , rooted and cwm, wanting to upgrade to liquid ics, if anybody could fill me in on what to do it would be appreciated . Thanks.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Just do the same thing as you would do in flashing a GB rom. THere is nothing special that needs to be done. Just make sure you format in ext3 and not ext4.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

there's no need to make sure liquid ICS is formatted in ext3. liquidICS jmod is modified to force ext4, liquid ICS (vanilla) can be formatted either way, though ext4 will get better performance. it's just ICS sense roms that use the leak kernel that MUST be ext3, as the HTC kernel doesn't support a ext4 filesystem. also, i'd consider switching to 4ext recovery, the paid 4ext control apl makes formatting easy. hope that helps.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Trter started a thread about 4Ext recovery here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31639024

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> also, i'd consider switching to 4ext recovery, the paid 4ext control apl makes formatting easy. hope that helps.


"apl"? WTF. i hate apple! time to bust out a differrent keyboard i think. the AOSP keyboard wasn't made with sausage fingers in mind! LMAO.

/end_rant


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> "apl"? WTF. i hate apple! time to bust out a differrent keyboard i think. the AOSP keyboard wasn't made with sausage fingers in mind! LMAO.
> 
> /end_rant


Took me a sec to figure out what that meant lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Took me a sec to figure out what that meant lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yeah, i prefer to use roms' included keys, but definitely bringing smartkeyboard pro and possibly swiftkey back out. i've been sending crazy texts too. it looks fine when i'm in a hurry, but when i see the sent message, i know that no one besides me could make sense of it. lol


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys got it installed with no problems

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Took me a sec to figure out what that meant lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Heath not touching that one.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I love the keyboard on newts sense 4.0 and would love to know how to get that apk off his rom. Sadly cant locate it off his build.


it's HTC_IME.apk. heath said he tried to install it directly onto a gingerbread rom, but that it didn't work.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> it's HTC_IME.apk. heath said he tried to install it directly onto a gingerbread rom, but that it didn't work.


Do you think it would work on a sense 3.6 ics nusense ?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Do you think it would work on a sense 3.6 ics nusense ?


Newt said it would work on a modified 3.6 Sense and Sense 4.0. So who's gonna pm Santod with the apk? Lol 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Newt said it would work on a modified 3.6 Sense and Sense 4.0. So who's gonna pm Santod with the apk? Lol
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


someone already posted about it in his thread on infected. he says he's looking into it.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> someone already posted about it in his thread on infected. he says he's looking into it.


Awesome! That keyboard would be great on NuSense. Maybe it will prevent you from typing apple lol jk :-D

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I think deep down he wants an Iphone5 lol.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I think deep down he wants an Iphone5 lol.


apple? hell no! no app drawer, a marginal upgrade from iPhone 4s, and not much to tweak... i don't think so. i do want a nexus 7, HTC one x, AND gsm sgs3 though, even willing to go through two carriers to make it happen. christmas isn't far lolol


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

you do get an app drawer...they call it the "homescreen" on IOS


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

number5toad said:


> you do get an app drawer...they call it the "homescreen" on IOS


lol! exactly. whether one can opt to show/hide certain apps in iOS, i don't know, and don't care to. iPhones have intuitive controls and are easy to use, but i could never go iOS after getting into android, it'd be like learning how to ride a bicycle and then putting the training wheels back on! we've gone miles off topic, but it had to be said.


----------

